# Feel Like Screaming!



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 6, 2015)

Gonna have to take my big girl, Serena, for that "last trip" to the vet today. She's been slowing down the last six months and doesn't get around like she used to--was one of the busiest bunnies when she was out and you haven't lived til you've seen a 19 pound Checkered Giant doing binkies. Sadly, those days are gone. We rescued her more than ten years ago. She was so very skinny, but such a happy, loving bunny. She was our first lap bunny--she'd jump up into our lap and stay there for hours,just content to be rubbed. If you layed on the floor, she'd climb up on you and lay down. I may be rambling a bit as I didn't sleep at all last night. I just hate having to do this, but it is clearly time. Good Bye my big, sweet, wonderful bunny girl.:sosad


----------



## whiskylollipop (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm so, so sorry. She sounds like the sweetest soul. The world lost something good today. But I'm sure she's leaving happy that she got to have you for ten years of love, warmth and giant binkies.


----------



## luvthempigs (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm so sorry......it's never easy . 

It sounds like she was a very special bunny and much loved.


----------



## bunnycuddle101 (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm sorry she was your perfect bunny and I know how u feel


----------

